# Cape May TT Photos - 26 April 2009



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't have write access to the NJBA board and don't know where to post these... If someone wants to relay to that board, that would be great.

Anyways, I had lots of fun. Great course and run very smoothly. :thumbsup: 

https://jsedlak.smugmug.com/gallery/8017200_6PXJz#522190632_NNfUX





































(I am in the flat blue jersey)




































I am still going through my shots and will keep adding them as I finish them. I also didn't get anyone before me since I was racing. There should be some other photos posted as a couple of people were taking shots.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That's Joe Saling in the Team Somerset kit. Man, he's been riding forever. I thought he was taking it easy as he had a heart problem a couple of years ago. Maybe for Joe this is taking it easy?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe, don't know many people since I am new but he seemed to be doing well. I believe the race was run by Team Somerset, so perhaps that is why he was out.


----------

